
Ask HN: Open-source tool for communities/groups to help each other during Corona - canada_dry
Looking for recommendations for an opensource tool that could easily&#x2F;quickly be setup and configured to support individuals that belong to small groups&#x2F;communities to share information and communicate with each other.<p>E.g. a neighborhood  where someone who is isolated due to Corona virus and sign-up and request supplies&#x2F;assistance.  And where interested people can post offers&#x2F;information (with moderators).<p>Self hosted so that privacy is maintained (i.e. not Facebook).  Preferably on a low-cost service like DO or Heroku.
======
jeffrom
There are a lot of spreadsheets going around for this. I hope we can get it
together for tooling to help manage this by the time the need for this arises.

